# This looks soooo awesome!!



## zadiac (25/12/14)



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Gizmo (25/12/14)

LOL way too intense for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aydhin (25/12/14)

Thats some insanely awesome shizznizz


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/12/14)

cloud comp material


----------



## zadiac (26/12/14)

It doesn't even have to be functional. It can just sit there on shelf. It's just sooo beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (26/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Just now the vapers going to sound like the car upswoop crowd lol .. duel TOBH with branches on a 250 watt duel 18650 mod



My coment on this thread .. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/triton-dual-atomizer-box-mod-holy-crap.7292/#post-154564


----------



## kimbo (29/12/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gordac (29/12/14)

i guess thats what a Nissan GTR would look like, if it was VAPE-ZILLA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (30/12/14)

Some if these DIY Mods are really good looking devices. I would still like to build one that looks like a Castle can .

Reactions: Like 1


----------

